# Taken with the new Nikon D7000 - C&C



## KibblesNbitz (Oct 21, 2010)

Taken with my new Nikon D7000, feel free to C&C!





NOT an HDR...









HDR...


----------



## Derrel (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely shots. The first photo is really,really lovely!


----------



## Rendil (Oct 22, 2010)

These are all great, but the first is def my fav.


----------



## shaunly (Oct 22, 2010)

wow... love the colors on #1. the horizon could be straighten though. I really like the composition on #2. awesome job!:thumbup:


----------



## luvtin (Oct 22, 2010)

awesome pictures, nicely done...


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Oct 22, 2010)

Rendil said:


> These are all great, but the first is def my fav.



+1


----------



## rpm (Oct 22, 2010)

apart from the weird green tint (at least ive never seen green in the sky yet), i enjoy that your HDR looks natural and realistic...

edit: your first shot is def the best


----------



## KibblesNbitz (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, that means a lot coming from you guys, especially you Derrell!


----------

